# Frage zu Netlimiter/BandwidthController



## Phönix (16. Juli 2004)

Hi!
Kennt sich jemand mit Netlimiter oder BandwidthController aus?
Wie kann man da die Up/Downloadrate ANDERER PCs im Netzwerk bremsen?
Geht das überhaupt mit den Programmen?
thx schon mal im vorraus

Gruß..


----------



## Maximodo (17. Juli 2004)

Hi ja sollte gehen habs zumindest so gelesen  wollte es nächste Woche mal testen kann dir dann ja mal meine Erfahrungen posten


----------



## Phönix (17. Juli 2004)

Ok thx


----------



## TheNBP (17. Juli 2004)

NetLimiter kann nur den PC beschränken auf dem es installiert ist.

Bandwith Controller wird auf einem Router PC installiert und kann die Bandbreite für jeden Client steuern. Das bedeutet natürlich auch das es bei Hardware Routern nicht eingesetzt werden kann.


----------



## Phönix (17. Juli 2004)

Hmm  
Gibts irgendein anderes Proggi das sowas kann?
Ansonsten thx für die Hilfe 

Gruß.


----------



## TheNBP (17. Juli 2004)

Leider nein, denn wie soll das funktionieren?

Die Bandbreite kann nur entweder am Router oder direkt am Client beschränkt werden. Letzteres erfordert immer eine Installation auf selbigem.


----------



## Phönix (18. Juli 2004)

ALos ich hab nen NetGear RP 114. Geht das bei dem?


----------



## TheNBP (18. Juli 2004)

Das ist doch ein Hardware Router. Wie willst Du darauf eine Software installieren?

Entweder hat der Router eine Bandbreitenmanagement Funktion vom Hersteller her eingebaut oder nicht. Nachrüsten geht nicht.

Es bleibt nur die Möglichkeit die Bandbreite an den Clients direkt zu beschränken.


----------



## Phönix (18. Juli 2004)

OK danke für die Hilfe.
Topic kann geschlossen werden.


----------

